# Weekly Texas Hay Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Weekly Texas Hay Report

Compared to last week: Hay prices remain mostly steady. Demand for Alfalfa 
very good, which has some concerned about shortages this winter since it is 
selling as quick as it is being made and that the production is on average less 
for the year. Demand for Coastal Bermuda has gone down and movement has slowed 
in the last couple of weeks due to the significant amount of rain received in 
many parts of Texas. Pastures have begun to green up and grazing has increased. 
Soil moisture has been rated as short to surplus, with many adequate. Some 
supplemental feeding continues. The state of Texas Department of agriculture 
has the Hay and Grazing Hot Line set up for buyers and sellers, number is 1-877-
429-1998. The web site for TDA is www.tda.state.tx.us. Prices for hay and 
pellets quoted per ton except where noted.

Panhandle:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-250.00, 
instances up to 300.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00, 6.50-7.00 per 
bale. Large Squares: Delivered: Supreme to Premium quality 200.00-260.00; Good 
to Premium quality 175.00-200.00.
Chopped Alfalfa: Delivered to feedlots: North: 180.00-190.00. South: 190.00-
195.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: Delivered: 7.00-7.50 per bale. Large rounds: 
Delivered: Premium quality: 140.00; 70.00-90.00 per roll.
Prairie Hay: Small squares: Delivered: 185.00; 7.00 per bale. Large squares: 
Delivered: 155.00-160.00.

West Texas: 
Alfalfa: Small Squares: FOB: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-285.00, 7.50-
10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 195.00-210.00; 7.50 per bale. Large 
Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium 
quality 200.00-230.00.

North, Central and East Texas:
Alfalfa: Small Squares: Delivered: Premium to Supreme quality 200.00-270.00, 
7.00-10.00 per bale; Good to Premium quality 6.00-7.00 per bale. FOB: Good to 
Premium quality 5.00-7.00 per bale in the barn. Large Squares: Delivered: 
Premium to Supreme quality 230.00-260.00; Good to Premium quality 200.00-230.00; 
Good quality 180.00-200.00.
Coastal Bermuda: Small Squares: FOB: Premium quality 6.00-7.50 per bale; Fair 
to Good quality 4.00-5.50 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium quality 60.00-
90.00 per roll; Good quality 45.00-60.00; Fair quality 30.00-40.00 per roll.

South Texas:
Coastal Bermuda: Small squares: FOB or delivered locally: Premium quality 
7.50-8.50 per bale; Good quality 4.00-7.00 per bale. Large rounds: FOB: Premium 
quality 65.00-85.00 per roll; Good quality 40.00-65.00; Poor quality 30.00-40.00 
per roll.

Detailed Quotations - Texas 
Alfalfa Panhandle West N.C./East South
Small squares
Supreme/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Premium/Del 230.00-270.00 200.00-270.00 
Good/Del 200.00-230.00 
Supreme/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Premium/FOB 200.00-285.00 
Good/FOB 195.00-210.00 
Large squares
Supreme/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Premium/Del 200.00-260.00 200.00-250.00 230.00-260.00
Good/Del 175.00-200.00 180.00-200.00 180.00-200.00
Fair/Del 
Supreme/FOB 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large rounds 
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Chopped/Del 180.00-195.00 
Grass Hay
Small squares
Premium/Del 
Good/Del 
Fair/Del 
Premium/FOB 
Good/FOB 
Large squares
Good/Del 
Large rounds
Good/Del 140.00 
Good/FOB

Table 1: Alfalfa guidelines (for domestic livestock use and not more than 
10% grass)
Quality ADF NDF *RFV **TDN-100% **TDN-90% CP
Supreme <27 <34 >185 >62 >55.9 >22
Premium 27-29 34-36 170-185 60.5-62 54.5-55.9 20-22
Good 29-32 36-40 150-170 58-60 52.5-54.5 18-20
Fair 32-35 40-44 130-150 56-58 50.5-52.5 16-18
Utility >35 >44 <130 <56 <50.5 <16

*RFV calculated using the Wis/Minn formula. 
**TDN calculated using the western formula. Quantitative factors are 
approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. Values based on 100% dry 
matter (TDN showing both 100% & 90%). Guidelines are to be used with visual 
appearance and intent of sale (usage).

Table 2: Grass Hay guidelines
Quality Crude Protein Percent 
Premium Over 13
Good 9-13
Fair 5-9
Utility Under 5

Quantitative factors are approximate, and many factors can affect feeding value. 
Values based on 100% dry matter. End usage may influence hay price or value 
more than testing results.

Hay Quality Designation's physical descriptions: 
Supreme: Very early maturity, pre bloom, soft fine stemmed, extra leafy. 
Factors indicative of very high nutritive content. Hay is excellent color and 
free of damage.
Premium: Early maturity, i.e., pre-bloom in legumes and pre head in grass 
hays, extra leafy and fine stemmed-factors indicative of a high nutritive 
content. Hay is green and free of damage. 
Good: Early to average maturity, i.e., early to mid-bloom in legumes and 
early head in grass hays, leafy, fine to medium stemmed, free of damage other 
than slight discoloration. 
Fair: Late maturity, i.e., mid to late-bloom in legumes, head-in grass hays, 
moderate or below leaf content, and generally coarse stemmed. Hay may show 
light damage. 
Utility: Hay in very late maturity, such as mature seed pods in legumes or 
mature head in grass hays, coarse stemmed. This category could include hay 
discounted due to excessive damage and heavy weed content or mold. Defects will 
be identified in market reports when using this category.

Source: USDA-Texas Dept of Ag Market News, Amarillo, TX
806/372-6361 - email: [email protected]
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/am_gr310.txt


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

They are right, the recent rains (at least in North Texas) in the last 3 weeks have really greened up the pastures. Unfortunately, Gustav took a right-hand-turn and is headed North, so we won't be getting much rain from it in Texas (except extreme North-East Texas).

Looks like we'll be getting a 4th cutting, which should help offset some of the high fertilizer costs this year.

Chet.


----------

